# how much money can we take?



## dawnclaremaddox

I know that we can take upto a certain amount of cash into New Zealand ( I believe it's $10,000) and declare it when we get there, but what about travellers cheques, Sterling and Aus dollars how much can we take or is that included into to the total amount?


----------



## anski

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I know that we can take upto a certain amount of cash into New Zealand ( I believe it's $10,000) and declare it when we get there, but what about travellers cheques, Sterling and Aus dollars how much can we take or is that included into to the total amount?


You do not need to declare money if it is under $10,000 but you must declare amounts over $10,000 & this is usually dome when exiting or entering any country. It is a way border control monitor money used for drug trafficking etc.

If you do not declare it & you are found to have over the limit you could have it confiscated. By declaring it you can bring any amount however a safer way to transport large amounts is by currency companies. 

I transferred a sum of Euro's converted into NZ $ today from my bank account here to my bank account in NZ. I did it all online with Foreign Exchange Transfers With NZ Forex | NZ Forex Foreign Exchange . You need to set up an account with them they have a branch in the UK. forex.co.uk I think. They offer better rates than banks. Almost nobody uses travellers cheques these days. 

If you are travelling on holiday why don't you use a pre loaded debit card instead it is safer & easier & more readily accepted in cash machines ATM.

Sometimes places won't accept travellers cheques. With a debit card you pay into it in your currency (sterling?) & withdraw Australian $ in Australia or NZ $ in New Zealand getting the exchange rate at the time of making the withdrawal. 

You can also use your debit card to make purchases as long as you can have a Personal Indentification Number (PIN) 

Hope that helps.


----------



## topcat83

I agree with Anski - it's a lot safer to transfer cash electronically.
We use an on-line company called Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments - they're efficient, the website is easy to use, and the rates are much better than the banks.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

anski said:


> You do not need to declare money if it is under $10,000 but you must declare amounts over $10,000 & this is usually dome when exiting or entering any country. It is a way border control monitor money used for drug trafficking etc.
> 
> If you do not declare it & you are found to have over the limit you could have it confiscated. By declaring it you can bring any amount however a safer way to transport large amounts is by currency companies.
> 
> I transferred a sum of Euro's converted into NZ $ today from my bank account here to my bank account in NZ. I did it all online with Foreign Exchange Transfers With NZ Forex | NZ Forex Foreign Exchange . You need to set up an account with them they have a branch in the UK. forex.co.uk I think. They offer better rates than banks. Almost nobody uses travellers cheques these days.
> 
> If you are travelling on holiday why don't you use a pre loaded debit card instead it is safer & easier & more readily accepted in cash machines ATM.
> 
> Sometimes places won't accept travellers cheques. With a debit card you pay into it in your currency (sterling?) & withdraw Australian $ in Australia or NZ $ in New Zealand getting the exchange rate at the time of making the withdrawal.
> 
> You can also use your debit card to make purchases as long as you can have a Personal Indentification Number (PIN)
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

topcat83 said:


> I agree with Anski - it's a lot safer to transfer cash electronically.
> We use an on-line company called Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments - they're efficient, the website is easy to use, and the rates are much better than the banks.


Thanks again for your help


----------



## eastendoflondon

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Thanks again for your help


Hi,
When we were in NZ around Nov/Dec we used the Travelex Cash Passport.
It was superb.Pretty much everywhere in NZ uses Eftpos so no need for cash.If you do need cash though it's free to withdraw from most cash machines.
It's completely free too.All you haveto do is buy NZD online with your home currency and get it delivered to your home address.
PLEASE NOTE though you get better exchange rates in store rather then on line.
Well worth the effort!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi,
> When we were in NZ around Nov/Dec we used the Travelex Cash Passport.
> It was superb.Pretty much everywhere in NZ uses Eftpos so no need for cash.If you do need cash though it's free to withdraw from most cash machines.
> It's completely free too.All you haveto do is buy NZD online with your home currency and get it delivered to your home address.
> PLEASE NOTE though you get better exchange rates in store rather then on line.
> Well worth the effort!


great, thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## eastendoflondon

dawnclaremaddox said:


> great, thanks a lot for the advice.


Hi Dawn

Correction to my posting.You get a better rate on line not in store.
Now is a very good time to change GBP to NZD too.This may get even better if the government reduce the base rate as has been speculated on so maybe hold off for a few weeks if you can.


----------



## clairelouise

This has helped me as ive been thinking about this too, 
Is there a recommended amount to take over if immegrating, I mean to rent house, buy a car and live on i know it takes few weeks if not months to recieve your working visa's


----------

